# I will be in and out for a while



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Unfortunately my computer is sick and I will be sending it to a hospital for sick computers in Ohio tomorrow and since my mom's computer is not handy sometimes, I may not be on as much. I will try to get on every day for a bit but not as much probably as I have been.

I am sorry but my computer has been limping along and needs a repair before the service contract quits on me.

Thanks for your understanding.

Rose


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

alright good health to your computer
lol


----------



## orion (May 31, 2009)

dl ccleaner and wipe ahhahaahhahaha thatll fix it hahahhahha

Download CCleaner 2.22.968 - Download - FileHippo.com


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

No worries Rose hope you get it fixed up at the computer hospital.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

They tell me from the symptoms that it has motherboard issues and while it is still covered I want them to take care of the problem. It has been limping and having trouble for a while and I want an expert to handle it before the warranty runs out on me. Then I will take over and probably make a mess of it from there but I can take the effort to save for a new one very seriously from here on now that I realize it probably won't last forever....it is clear now. We always hope....*#3


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

I got a call yesterday and my computer will be HOME Friday or Monday at the latest...YIPPEE! They received it Wednesday morning and sent it out to me on Wednesday afternoon so it was a quick in and out...efficiency in American manufacturing!!! What a country!

Rose


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Wooo Hoo!!!!


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Step 2: My computer was home for about 4 hours and quit on me again so it made another trip to Ohio and is now on its way back. It had MAJOR repairs and in the meantime I decided to get a laptop to finish and be able to be online when I needed to. While I was deciding on it a really nice little (and I mean little) notebook went on sale and I got it. It is a real challenge but I am on more now and the BIG momma computer is supposed to be back Thursday or Friday. 

I am beginning to wonder if the effort is truly worth it. I know I will not spend another dime on the one that has been back and forth and done more traveling in the last two weeks than I have in 12 years.....SHEESH.

Rose


----------

